# my budgie health



## janville (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi there l.m just quite new to this forum. I have my budgie just going into my second year now!!The first year l had him we had a bit of a scare when all off a sudden he fell off his perch and was very poorly!wonder why! He was fed well.clean cage extra!! Only to learn it was a Yankee candle that l was burning!luckily he survived!&#55357;&#56842; and is fit and well little budgie.l no longer use air sprays! or anything scented!!.just advising anyone that never had budgies' as pets and new to it all!! Beware off candles.household sprays in the home! And keep your budgie safe and healthy and living a long and happy budgie life..cheers jan&#55357;&#56842; :budgie::


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Jaz and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I'm glad to hear your budgie is well and happy now.
There are many dangers from common household items that budgie owners should all be aware of.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi jaz
Welcome to the forum :welcome:
Thank you for the timely reminder about the dangers of using scented candles and aerosols in our homes, I'm not sure about other countries but here in the UK some people like to use scented candles to enhance the atmosphere in their homes especially around the holiday period, Christmas is only round the corner so extra care should be taken especially as most people receive toiletries, candles etc from Aunty Mary.
I'm looking forward to seeing you round the forum jaz, and we'd love to see photo's of your budgie.
Pete


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to Talk Budgies! :wave:

I'm sorry to hear your budgie was ill after exposure to a candle, but am glad everything turned out fine and you learned a valuable lesson. :hug: Thank you for sharing this with everyone on the forums!

We'd love to meet your little trooper and feel free to ask about any questions anytime as we're always happy to help 

Hope to see you around!

:welcome:


----------

